# Whose Photo Is It?  (No 2)



## 480sparky (Mar 26, 2016)

*Whose photo is it?*

(Remember, it's going to be a TPF member!)


----------



## cherylynne1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Coastalconn?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 26, 2016)

bulldurham?


----------



## budget cruncher (Mar 26, 2016)

Didereaux?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 27, 2016)

DarkShadow?


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 27, 2016)

@zombiesniper?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 27, 2016)

Sharon


----------



## limr (Mar 27, 2016)

Runnah


----------



## baturn (Mar 27, 2016)

John Hunt?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 27, 2016)

Photo Guy?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 28, 2016)

Limr

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Limr
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


(pssst  - limr is guessing someone else, so I really doubt it was limr)


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 28, 2016)

snowbear said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Limr
> ...


What are the rules? I thought it was just for fun. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (Mar 28, 2016)

beagle100


----------



## limr (Mar 28, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



OR I could be guessing just to throw everyone off, hmmmmmmm??

(Nah, this one isn't mine. That isn't to say I won't be playing later, though!  )


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 28, 2016)

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...


That's what I'm talking bout girl! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 29, 2016)

So...  how will we know when someone gets it right?  Is it open to guesses for a certain amount of time or is it over once someone guesses correctly?


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 29, 2016)

Bulldurham.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 29, 2016)

Snowbear's got it.

Joe


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm going with limr as well.  Puts her way ahead in the popular vote but we'll have to wait for the delegate count I guess

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 29, 2016)

limr - Making TPF Great Again


----------



## limr (Mar 29, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> I'm going with limr as well.  Puts her way ahead in the popular vote but we'll have to wait for the delegate count I guess
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk



Hopefully SCOTPF won't rob me of my victory


----------



## runnah (Mar 29, 2016)

gsgary


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 29, 2016)

*beagle100*


----------



## snowbear (Mar 29, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Snowbear's got it.
> 
> Joe


I've made at least three guesses!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 29, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> So...  how will we know when someone gets it right?  Is it open to guesses for a certain amount of time or is it over once someone guesses correctly?



Sparky will let us know when it's correct.  The first one went in about two minutes.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 29, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Snowbear's got it.
> ...



And one of them is right.

Joe


----------



## snowbear (Mar 30, 2016)

baturn?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2016)

snowbear said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > So...  how will we know when someone gets it right?  Is it open to guesses for a certain amount of time or is it over once someone guesses correctly?
> ...



Then I thought better of it.

They should run a week so everyone has the opportunity to participate.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2016)

baturn said:


> John Hunt?




...................................


----------

